# The Day I Should Have Stayed in Bed



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2022)

Twas not a good day.  Two for one damage.


----------



## north star (Jul 30, 2022)

*% ( & ) %*

*Now that you're getting older, remember,
...coffee first thing !,,,,,,,Before anything else !  

What was the damage to your vehicle ?  [ Pics. ] ?*

*% ( & ) %*


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2022)

north star said:


> *% ( & ) %*
> 
> *Now that you're getting older, remember,
> ...coffee first thing !,,,,,,,Before anything else !
> ...


I am not looking at the damage, just ignoring it on the car.  I don't want to see it again.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 31, 2022)

Yep … going for that $5 coffee from the barista vs $0.50 at home.  

Why do you have to take it out of 1st gear?   As long as the clutch lever is pulled in, won't it roll?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 31, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Twas not a good day.  Two for one damage.


The Fatboy went over once. Pulled it out of the shop that I rent in town, has a pretty good slope on it. I was sure the Fatboy was stable, but when I got off, I was halfway around it to close the door, and it started dropping towards the off kickstand side. I had just put a custom taillight/turn signal combo, and custom rear-view mirrors with led turn signals for the front, on the bike, literally a week before. Also had just had custom flame paint done on the tin a month before.  Guess what got scratched up, fortunately, the front and rear signals, but they still work! 

Oh, tore a nice gash in my palm, trying foolishly to catch it. I think a 97 Fatboy weighs in as much as Jeffe's Ducati, and top heavy like his.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2022)

e hilton said:


> Yep … going for that $5 coffee from the barista vs $0.50 at home.
> 
> Why do you have to take it out of 1st gear?   As long as the clutch lever is pulled in, won't it roll?


Oh yeah it will roll with the clutch pulled in but it won't start unless it is in neutral regardless of clutch position.


----------



## ICE (Jul 31, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Oh yeah it will roll with the clutch pulled in but it won't start unless it is in neutral regardless of clutch position.


Does it have to be running for the power steering to work?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2022)

ICE said:


> Does it have to be running for the power steering to work?


LOL


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> I am not looking at the damage, just ignoring it on the car.  I don't want to see it again.


Good that it is on the passenger side then....Sucks...I got guards on the FJR before I dropped it in a parking lot.....And they helped a bit once in a loose sandy driveway, nothing that actually needs to be repaired, just a little less pretty...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2022)

You might be ready for a trike? I think you can get one with a cup holder for that grande, triple latted, skim milk, whip cream with sprinkles breakfast drink you get in the morning?


----------



## north star (Aug 1, 2022)

*@ ~ @*
*
Rembo, I think that **** Pcinspector1 **** is on to something
there with the recommendation of a trike.......You do not
seem to be doing too well with the two wheelers.

You have totaled one scooter, partially damaged another
one and scratched up your 4 wheeled sled, and all fairly
recently........These events are what some would say are
"red flags" !   

If ya just gotta have a motor-scooter, invest in a trike !
Maybe not as sexy as the 2 wheelers, but a whole lot
safer !........Just sayin'...*

*@ ~ @*


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2022)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> *Rembo, I think that **** Pcinspector1 **** is on to something
> there with the recommendation of a trike.......You do not
> ...


Yep,
Once I was hit by a car when sitting completely still at an intersection not moving with a blinker on and daytime running lights.
Once I was hit by a pickup truck when the driver stopped suddenly, I stopped and they jammed it into reverse hitting me when I was sitting completely still.
I dropped the bike twice, once the kickstand spring pulled it back up after I kicked it down, and once when I did not have coffee and thought I put it down.

Yeah, maybe yellow flags but not red.


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Yep,
> Once I was hit by a car when sitting completely still at an intersection not moving with a blinker on and daytime running lights.
> Once I was hit by a pickup truck when the driver stopped suddenly, I stopped and they jammed it into reverse hitting me when I was sitting completely still.
> I dropped the bike twice, once the kickstand spring pulled it back up after I kicked it down, and once when I did not have coffee and thought I put it down.
> ...


Excuse after excuse...and blaming the coffee says it all.  I keep hearing about asteroids heading towards Earth.  Do I detect another excuse.

Kennedy, you like the guy...talk to him...organize an intervention...get him on a Schwinn until he can handle a motor.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2022)

I think you fell out of a perfectly good Huey too!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2022)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I think you fell out of a perfectly good Huey too!


It was a CH-46
My dark hair saved me


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Yep,
> Once I was hit by a car when sitting completely still at an intersection not moving with a blinker on and daytime running lights.
> Once I was hit by a pickup truck when the driver stopped suddenly, I stopped and they jammed it into reverse hitting me when I was sitting completely still.
> I dropped the bike twice, once the kickstand spring pulled it back up after I kicked it down, and once when I did not have coffee and thought I put it down.
> ...


You only get so many warning signs.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2022)

He's definitely an "El Goto" with 9-lives!

That CH-46 doesn't look repairable?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Oh yeah it will roll with the clutch pulled in but it won't start unless it is in neutral regardless of clutch position.


Fatboy starts in any gear, that's why I got in the habit of finding neutral, before hitting the starter button. Never dropped it, but had a couple of bumps that scared the sh!t out of me.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 1, 2022)

North star you already had one in mind

*Another one for Rembo. Step up to some real comfort
and style on \ in a Chair Cycle.*


----------



## north star (Aug 1, 2022)

*@ ~ @*

*** mtlogcabin **, ...I agree !*

*Rembo, just remember there are some "motorcycle babes"
out there just looking for a "Trike bikin', hot stud muffin"
like yourself, just waiting for you to introduce yourself to
them.........Go check the Daytona Bike Week out !*





*In your case, you just gotta stay alive long enough
to do it  [  i.e. - replace the 2 wheeler for a trike and*
*customize it up !  ].....This Forum still needs you !.......We
still need you !.......The Code World still needs you !   

If you want some ideas of some other really cool trikes,
check out this Link:*
*










						Startpage - Private Search Engine. No Tracking. No Search History.
					






					us-browse.startpage.com
				



*
*You might even consider a Can-Am Spyder !

Here's an image of what you can look like with your new
trike and a passenger.*




*@ ~ @*


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2022)

I have a feeling Jeffe is still way more adept on two wheels than most of us.


----------

